# cannondale TRAIL SL 29 3



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

Any one rode this thing yet? Looking for my first SS, and it's at the right price point. Wondering how it compares to the similar priced Redline and Kona.


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe it has an eccentric bottom bracket, which was a pain in the butt when I had a Cannondale caffeine 29er 3 a couple years ago. Other than that it's probably a decent buy. I really dig my Redline though


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never seen or worked on an eccentric bottom bracket in person. It seams like a simple solution to chain tensioning. 

You're not the first person I've heard make a comment like that about EBBs. What's the big hang up with them? If you're not changing flat tires or gearing do you ever have to mess with them after they're set up? Just curious.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*Ebb*

Never been interested in EBBs because they change the seat tube angle and saddle height.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

csutterer said:


> I've never seen or worked on an eccentric bottom bracket in person. It seams like a simple solution to chain tensioning.
> 
> You're not the first person I've heard make a comment like that about EBBs. What's the big hang up with them? If you're not changing flat tires or gearing do you ever have to mess with them after they're set up? Just curious.


Several different EBB designs exist; seems some work better than others. Personally I have a split shell / pinch bolt EBB which has been flawless and trouble free since I purchased it in '02. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another; in fact EBB is my preferred chain tensioning method.

The slight throw at the BB causes shorter folks more trouble than taller folks. Having a 36" inseam, I don't notice the changing seat angle when I adjust my EBB. If you're simply adjusting chain tension, you almost certainly wouldn't notice it. Only if you were changing gears and the throw went from way forward to way rearward would you likely sense the altered seat angle.

Do a search on this forum and you'll find plenty more info.

--sParty


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

The biggest issue I ran into with mine is creaking, no matter how tight it was and how much it was greased or not greased it made a bunch of noise. Just the fact that you are injecting a whole much more points that can move and rub together is kind of asking for it to move around. Other than that it was very simple to adjust


----------



## VicnPA (Dec 3, 2008)

*This bike sucks*

Hi there, let me fill you in on the experience I had with this bike. The EBB sucks, hard to adjust and it will creak, no matter what. So I put a Bushnell EBB in it and that fixded it. The rims on the bike won't stay straight. The aluminum fork is VERY harsh. So I put a Reba on it. The BB5's are really bad. THe frame had a burr in the seat tube that tore up my thompson seat post. Really a sub par bike.

The bike does some weird things at slow spped and felt unstable at a high speed. I could never make this bike work. So I sold it, bought a unit and never looked back. The Kona unit is a 10. Well that's my thoughts on the bike. Good luck.

(sold the Unit and bought a 2011 Rig for the comming season.)


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

He may be asking about the 2011 model? I am interested in this model, looks nice and a good price. Only concern is the aluminum fork, which is different than the fork on the 2010.

My experience with the EBB is good. Don't really notice anything when tensioning chain or changing gearing. Take it apart a couple times a year, clean bottom braket area and EBB and reinstall, just fine. This always takes care of any noise.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

The company that owns Cannondale is the same company that makes low end Wal-Mart bikes. You should consider this fact when purchasing because you may need to exercise the warranty. Cannondale's customer service is not good.


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

That depends, I had a warranty issue and ended up with a far better and more expensive frame/fork than I had bought only a year before. It depends a great deal on your dealer. I've heard that Cannondale is better than many other companies in the warranty department.


----------



## VicnPA (Dec 3, 2008)

*the canondale sucks*

Trust me on this, the Unit is 10 time the bike that Cdale is. The old days of Cannondale are gone, so is the quality. The bike is the same for 2011 exccept for the fork , but its still alloy, which is like riding a jack hammer through the woods. Do yourself the favor and buy the Kona.

The Wheels and brakes and EBB are crap! The Paragon sliders are so nice to set up and adjust!


----------



## Cannondalehomer (Feb 10, 2010)

*29er Sl 3*

I have had mine for a month now. I love it. Keep in mind it is an $800 bike and you get what you pay for. I wish it had the option of a front shock. The rigid fork is very rough. But that is it. It stops great and it fun to ride. I dig it so far. Cannondale takes care of their customers like not other company.


----------



## Mr Quint (Aug 11, 2011)

Cannondalehomer said:


> I have had mine for a month now. I love it. Keep in mind it is an $800 bike and you get what you pay for. I wish it had the option of a front shock. The rigid fork is very rough. But that is it. It stops great and it fun to ride. I dig it so far. Cannondale takes care of their customers like not other company.


Nice looking bike you have there. I have one also and I love mine.


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

I think it's a beautifully simple machine.
What size tire will fit in the rear?


----------

